# Canada Get Together



## EthanMeekins1956 (Mar 16, 2018)

Is anyone interested in a meetup in Canada? I would like to organize it, somewhere on the south. I'll be waiting for your comments


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

EthanMeekins1956 said:


> Is anyone interested in a meetup in Canada? I would like to organize it, somewhere on the south. I'll be waiting for your comments


Good luck!

I think you may be the only Canadians on here as this is mainly a UK/European forum.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

While you're there, nip oer and smack VS round the the back of the head


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As much as I love Canada and Canadians I think the North Atlantic would be a ferry too far!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it is ferry far away.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have a group of Brits in RVs who meet up for a Valentines rally in Quartzsite AZ most years.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

EthanMeekins1956 said:


> Is anyone interested in a meetup in Canada? I would like to organize it, somewhere on *the south.* I'll be waiting for your comments


Does Canada have a 'South'? I thought it had North, Further North and Extreme North. I can understand the snowbirds in Florida and Carribean

I too like Canadians, mainly because they are not UnitedStatesians and know where the world is. I also like Vancouver and Montreal - used to organise my visits to our 8 N. American offices to end up in Toronto and then Montreal - for good cuisine, after enduring Surf n' Turf-type restaurants in US. Also the 'Cheesegrater' was one of my favourite hotels in the world - French Class with a bit of N. American relaxed thrown in.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Something else in common Geoff, as a young seaman one trip finished in Montreal but the Olympic games were on and flights to Uk were all booked up so we were put up in a little 'French ' hotel for nearly two weeks . The food was amazing to me ( raised on spuds in Ireland) - however it was the first and last time I ever tried snails.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Of course there is a south, Canada might be short on history but is certainly long on geography:smile2:

Dick


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had a Canadian uncle, he's dead now.
He shocked us all when he walked into a room full of people and said "what are you all sitting here on your fannies for"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

how are we today your Gertingrudeness


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

anyone know if UK mobile 'phones work in Canada?

Any other (useful) travel info appreciated ...going over next weekend


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It'll depend on the frequency of your phone, some (few) are single, most dual, and perhaps now new ones triple, so you may be in with a chance, if not buy a cheapo one when you get there, and pop you SIM in it or just get a local one


----------

